# For all you Jarheads



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 20, 2009)

I just wanted to tell all you Marines out there that you all should/deserve to be proud for the work you boys are doing out here in Afg.  I couldn't be more impressed with what I see from you boys day in and day out.  Everytime I get those goddamn reporters in my face, i tell them they should go check out the Marines.  Of course, you all would probably be bigger dicks than i am towards them:)  but you guys deserve the praise.  So here's a little.

Atta boy...good Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 20, 2009)

Semper Fi!  2/7 was the first battalion that went and took a tremendous amount of casualties...  they took 22 KIA and over 200 WIA, 70 of which were traumatic amputations.  A lot of 18 and 19 year old kids really went above and beyond.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/11/marine_afghanreturn_110408w/

Two Marines from 2/7  received the Navy Cross

Cpl Brady Gustafson http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/03/marine_navycross_032509w/

Cpl Richard Weinmaster http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/08/my-entry-3.htmlw/

This battle was also out of 2/7: http://www.navytimes.com/news/2008/12/marine_20Kills_122108w/


----------



## TheWookie (Dec 21, 2009)

OOooooh Rah!!

Semper Fi


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2009)

The -53 squadrons, 2/3 and 3/3, and MACS-2 were all outstanding when I worked with them, total pros.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 21, 2009)

OOOfuckinRAH!  Great compliment, J...glad to hear my boys are takin care of business. (Hand salute to 2/7 and all Marines at the edge, past & present).


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 21, 2009)

Semper Fi - thanks for the props, J!


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you very much...means a lot.


----------



## Whiplash (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank You although I haven't been to Afghan yet im taking care of work in SE Asia... 
S/F
-Whiplash


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 25, 2009)

You mother fuckers just keep doing what you do.  We're all proud of you out here.


----------

